# motion detector thoughts



## gooffy87 (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi all, I am looking for a motion detector to trigger my picoboo jr, i am looking at this one although I am not sure how I would wire it to the picoboo, any thoughts or suggestions? trying to be as cheap as possible by the way lol

http://www.ebay.com/itm/White-DC-9-...ltDomain_0&hash=item2a16f260b7#ht_1985wt_1344


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

That sounds like it will work. If the Jr hooks up like a 104 then you can power it from the picoboo as well. The three trigger terminals on a picoboo, 12v+, 12v- and trigger. The output pir if just a single wire goes to the trigger input. Power the pir from the 12v+ and - terminals. If the pir output has 2 wires then one should go to 12v+ and the other to the trigger terminal. A picoboo triggers best with a normaly open setting on a pir, only becuase some picoboos will only trigger properly with a normaly open pir.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I haven't tried these yet, but will be soon.

http://www.gadgettown.com/Pyroelectric-Infrared-PIR-Motion-Sensor-Detector-Module-E2013.html

I like the price and the wide input voltage range. It will be compatible with the 9-12VDC that the Pico uses. Stick a 1" ID tube on it and it should be very directional.


----------



## gooffy87 (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks for the advice, otaku, let me know if it works for u!


----------



## bert1913 (Oct 27, 2011)

Walmart sells pir porch lights for $10.00 eBay sells 12 volt relays for $3.00 each. just buy a plug that screws into the light socket. now wire your 12 volt adapter to the 85 and 86 terminals on your relay. then wire the common from your controller to the number 30 terminal on your relay. then wire the normally closed terminal from your controller to the number 87 terminal on your relay. plug your adapter into the socket and there you go.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

If haven't tried these either. I have been using the Quorum units but have had to make a 5 volt relay board. These have the terminals already mount in the unit. They should work ok.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

gooffy87 said:


> Hi all, I am looking for a motion detector to trigger my picoboo jr, i am looking at this one although I am not sure how I would wire it to the picoboo, any thoughts or suggestions? trying to be as cheap as possible by the way lol
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/White-DC-9-...ltDomain_0&hash=item2a16f260b7#ht_1985wt_1344


gooffy87,
I don't know if you've solved this problem yet, but here's a PIR/Pico interface board that I built per the Fright Ideas specs.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=30000

It assumes that your PIR runs on at least 5VDC.


----------



## gooffy87 (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks all! I ended up going with the monsterguts $20 pir, ive learned the hard way a few too many times that i dont have electrical skills to save a few dollars lol. The house is still in one piece n i havent been to the hospital so thank goodness for that . I have a 4ft x 4ft jack in the box in progress, the structure and the pneumatics are done, im just hesitating on the paint job cuz im not much of an artist either but it is coming along sooooo well! Thinking of using a projector and tracing the image on my jib


----------

